# Hope to assemble a tail switch?



## braveally (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi all. Finally embarking on tinkering with customizing flashlights. I recently purchased a convoy s2+ from Simon's store. I also wanted to change out the tail switch to a forward clicky but it seems that none of them were fully assembled line the reverse clicky. So where can i learn to assemble the switch? Is there a guide or thread someone can refer me to? Where else could i find a forward switch, any other makers recommended?


----------

